# at what week did you see your LO's limbs sticking out your bump?



## Zebra Stars

at what week did you see your LO's limbs sticking out your bump?
and when did you 1st see your bump move?


----------



## supriseBump_x

I was 21 weeks when i first saw baby moveee :) x


----------



## cabaretmum2b

I saw baby move last night, she was kicking a bar of soap around on my belly and then me and OH saw a definite movement without the soap! Don't think we could identify specific hands/feet just yet, though!


----------



## bbyno1

i think i was around 18 weeks when i saw bump move but havnt had any limbs yet lol x


----------



## gilli663

Think i was about 20 weeks when i first saw my belly move, but by 28 weeks i could start to identify bits .... now at 35 weeks i can tell when its elbows, feet on a wee bum...

I asked my OH what it felt like to him when she was moving and he described it as snooker balls in a bag lol .....


----------



## amygwen

I was probably at 28 weeks when I first saw the bump move.. and I've yet to see any limbs! :)


----------



## leoniebabey

Dont know the exact week but it was late 2nd/early in 3rd tri when i could feel limbs

and could see bump moving from about 24 weeks


**EDIT by limbs i mean i could feel his hand and can see where he sticks his bum out


----------



## scaredmum2be

I can see movement now at 22 weeks of lil bubs tryin to figure if its the arms or legs though i cant seem limbs yet either i think thats later on hehe x


----------



## ~RedLily~

i started seeing movement at about 18 weeks. i havent noticed actual limbs yet but that might just be because im clueless lol.


----------



## lunarsea

I first saw movement around 20 weeks,
and I can sort of tell what's poking out, but only becausee I know what position he's in, otherwise, I can't really tell, I think my placenta position makes it hard to tell.


----------



## Lauraxamy

I started seeing movements about 18-20 weeks and I think it's only been these last few weeks I know exactly what limbs are poking out as I get a whole back sticking out my stomach or a bum and it's little foot. I know it has to be it's feet etc because I know how LO is lying :haha:


----------



## KiansMummy

cabaretmum2b said:


> I saw baby move last night, she was kicking a bar of soap around on my belly and then me and OH saw a definite movement without the soap! Don't think we could identify specific hands/feet just yet, though!

When did you first fEel any movement I'm nearly 16 week and not felt a thing yet xx


----------



## halas

i saw movment at 17 weeks this time i was 19 weeks with gabrielle


----------



## nicholatmn

Saw movement sometime after 20-something weeks. I have an anterior placenta, so it cushioned it. 
And I've yet to see anything sticking out lol


----------



## amandakelley

I can see my bump moving now. I'm 21 weeks and 4 days. I think I started around the end of 20 weeks.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

i first started seeing LO move at 26 weeks.


----------

